# front bumper 67 Goat



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

This is the rear of my front bumper.
The front is in good shape but dirty.No rust at all.
Was the rear of the front bumper chromed?
It's hard to tell, but I think not.
Anyway.......what color should it be?
Thanks as always


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The rear of the bumper is flash-chromed and not polished. If it were me, I would paint it with Rustoleum in flat black or silver/grey. Or just brush rust converter on it and paint over it. Not an issue. I would bead blast and repaint the bumper brackets with a semi-gloss black. You could sand blast the rust off the back of the bumper, but you're risking damage to the chrome. I'd just paint it.........


----------

